# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  SERVICE MANUAL PHILIPS CDR 777

## fm355

Καλημέρα στην παρέα .
Μήπως υπάρχει το σχέδιο service manual  από το Philips cdr777 ?
Ευχαριστώ Αντώνης .

----------


## manolo

Έχω το service manual του PHILIPS CDR 775. Υποθέτω ότι οι διαφορές θα είναι ελάχιστες. Αν το θέλεις στείλε ΡΜ να κανονίσουμε να στο στείλω.

----------


## fm355

> Έχω το service manual του PHILIPS CDR 775. Υποθέτω ότι οι διαφορές θα είναι ελάχιστες. Αν το θέλεις στείλε ΡΜ να κανονίσουμε να στο στείλω.


Μανόλη καλημέρα αν έχει το σχηματικό στο τροφοδοτικό το uc3842 ναι το θέλω
Ευχαριστώ .

----------


## manolo

To power supply unit είναι το 20PS317. Μπορεί όμως να είναι αρκετά όμοιο με το δικό σου με άλλο όνομα. Τα συνήθιζαν αυτά οι εταιρείες. Αν το θέλεις στείλε μου με ΡΜ ένα mail σου να στο στείλω.

----------


## fm355

> To power supply unit είναι το 20PS317. Μπορεί όμως να είναι αρκετά όμοιο με το δικό σου με άλλο όνομα. Τα συνήθιζαν αυτά οι εταιρείες. Αν το θέλεις στείλε μου με ΡΜ ένα mail σου να στο στείλω.


Μανόλη για το cdr775 το έχω αν και σε αρκετά σημεία είναι ιδία στον ταλαντωτή έχουν τεράστιες διαφορές φαντάσου αρκετές αντιστάσεις πυκνωτές και 2 τρανζίστορ smd φυσικά.
Κανείς άλλος φίλος ?????????

----------


## fm355

για οποιον το ψαχνει είναι το cdr779

----------


## giarosenko

Μαθετε να googlαρετε....*
Philips_CDR-779_service_manual.pdf*

----------

